# MS FTCH Copperbirch Lifey "Ross" LR



## Bartona500 (May 23, 2011)

Southern Oak Kennels is now offering Copperbirch's newest FTCH Ross for stud. Ross is a very stylish retriever with loads of drive. See for yourself by watching him here: 

For those of you on the forum interested in UK labs, this is one top notch Irish dog. He is already a proven stud with several offspring running in trials and a few already winning open stakes. Be one of the first to bring Ross into your breeding program this side of the pond.

View Pedigree


Hips & Elbows (BVA): 
H:2:2=4 
E:0:0=0 

Eyes: CLEAR

DNA Health Test: 
PRA, CNM & EIC CLEAR

Price: $2250

Contact:
[email protected]
or
662-213-9494


----------

